# Hymer UK not going to Shepton



## auntygranty (Feb 20, 2008)

On the HYMER UK website They have decided to not be at Shepton this year things must be bad up there obviously they can't afford the fuel !!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shepton*

Hi

The front page of Brownhills' website states that Brownhills will not be attending the show either.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

auntygranty said:


> On the HYMER UK website They have decided to not be at Shepton this year things must be bad up there obviously they can't afford the fuel !!!


Hi Aunty,

Strange, big number of motorhomers in the west country, one of the biggest sales areas, other motorhome dealers will be pleased, usually most traders do excellent business at Shepton.

The cost of entry is less for customers than Warner's shows but about 4 times as much for traders.

See you at Shepton.

Don


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

I wont miss them. Plenty of people I'd sooner deal with than those people


----------



## SilverScooby (Jun 21, 2008)

Pity, I was dying to ask the salesmen for one of the "delivery vans with a house nailed onto the back of it" that their CEO said was what they sold!!!

http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cach...k/news/Brownhills_The_start_of_a_new_era.aspx


----------

